# dogs on trail rides?



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hello everyone,

question for all you trailriders, and i apologize because i am not sure really how to ask.

i have been taken my puppy on trail rides around the farms of leash and she is doing great, but she is still not a 100% obedience trained.(we are getting there but just not there yet)

anywho, i want to start hitting the main trail system which is public, and was wondering how much of a bad idea is it to have my dog on a leash while i ride my horse??

pros i thought this would teach puppy to follow more closely when we are going hacking and would follow the leash laws.

but a major con is i dont want the leash/rope that connects puppy to me to get tangled around my horses feet. (however puppy stays a good 4 feet either in front of or directly behind my horse)

now i would like the more experienced trail riders with dogs to shed light on possible training techinques to work both horse and dog while following the leash law. also note horse is very desentized to ropes around his feet, legs, hind, shoulder, etc and is calm when restricted by hobbles.

if this is impossible just tell me... i am trying to find one workout that will suffice for me, horse and puppy all in one shot  

thanks in advance


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

wow that seems pretty complicated. I have tried doing that on a bike, Maybe start that way and you will probably wont want to try it. I guess if you can pony a horse you could pony a dog. Maybe try it in an areana first ?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Kait have you taken her with you on foot? Does she spaz at other dogs?
How big is she, can you haul her up with you if there is danger?
I'd wait until she's SOLID on her commands and been there done that on foot.
I wouldn't do it now and especially since she's a puppy in case she gets scared or attacked by other dogs not on leash. Then you'd have to worry about the other dogs, yours, and your horse.
Do you have her on a retractable leash? I'd keep her by your side instead of on a longer line in front. If she bolts she could get you tangled with the longer line, no matter the horse just add in barking dogs, yelling owners and you gotta problem. It's always the other people I'm worried about!! 
I'd also work on getting her used to watching your hand cues. I hardly talk to mine, they have been taught to watch me and my hands. I'd work on her listening to you in a very quiet voice, gasp train her too. That way she learns to listen to your breathing and becomes more focused on smaller cues. Before you take her out make sure she stays at your side only, never in front. Gotta be their boss. When we hike with ours they walk just BEHIND us or just to the side. 

Of course I'd like to hear what others have to say. Mine all get to come off leash around the farm, they are all verbal trained, only see a leash when we go to the vet. The only dog I take out with me is my Coydog, but she's obviously different. Hides when people are around and could care less about other dogs.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

It seems like an awful lot to manage during a ride with the potential for turning into a mess.

I don't think this is comparable to ponying another horse. Just the height difference between the horse and the dog means you'll be fighting all kinds of entanglement problems with the leash.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I keep my dog on a leash to walk her across the road, but then let her off.
It's really hard to ride with a dog on a leash. I wouldn't recommend it. Even on a leash I wouldn't take your dog out with your horse unless he knows all the basic commands. If you have a friend with an older trail dog go out with them and their dog. That is how we taught our puppies to follow along on the trail.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll tell you my own experience with doing the above.... and why I would never do it again.

My puppy was doing well on the ground with commands, but like you I wasn't sure if she was ready to listen when I was up on a horse and wanted to be 100% sure. I tested to rope with and all around my horse, I practiced tossing the rope over his head/rump if the puppy decided to change sides and he wasn't fazed at all.

We went on the trail ride and it went great... The puppy was staying with us, the horse was tolerating the rope and I kept it tight enough the puppy couldn't get herself too mixed up without hitting his feet.

When we got back to the barn however... we were walking the long road to the barn when two barn dogs came running up to play with my puppy. My dog was a little timid around other dogs and two full grown dogs running scared her, so she ran away and they chased. It happened before I could drop the lead rope, but she wrapped herself around all four legs of my horse so tight she was RIGHT next to all of his hooves. The poor horse had all his legs tied together and wasn't even acting worried, but because of the rope pulling he took one step and she was so close to his hooves he landed on her paw.

It was the worst moment ever, she cried SO loudly I thought her leg was broken! (I still give props to that horse, who even being tied up, having me hop off and abandon him for the screaming puppy while two dogs ran amok he just sat and watched) Luckily since she was a puppy her bones were 'flexible' and the vet said she only had a fracture at most, but it was still a terrifying experience for all involved (my puppy took the pain and related it to the dogs, not the horse and was very skittish around dogs for a while after that)

If I were to do it again... I wouldn't. I ended up buying a vibrating e-collar that I trained her with on the ground, and then transferred to the horse so she wouldn't learn to 'get away' with things when I was unable to actually get her.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> wow that seems pretty complicated. I have tried doing that on a bike, Maybe start that way and you will probably wont want to try it. I guess if you can pony a horse you could pony a dog. Maybe try it in an areana first ?


haha first time i did the bike idea i regretted it lol but she has gotten alot better since we have been doing it twice a week ... but i figure that is alittle different since she cant run under me enless she goes in front of me and i run her over ...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks fly gap.

she is tiny alittle bigger than a beagle but has the mindset of a border collie already. she is timid with people and will not go up to them nor dogs which is what leads me to want to keep her off leash. however i am more concerned about other dogs and humans as you say which will scare her under my horse.

she is already used to walking in front and behind me while riding and constantly looking at me for the ok to keep going. she will not venture far from me at all..maybe tops 10 yards which if other off leash dogs are out could be problematic.

she has ridden in the saddle with me when she is out to long as she is still young.. an trying to fix her harness so that i can kinda pull her up to the saddle without getting off to put her on the saddle lol

but her being not 100% obedient trained is what scares me alot in this scenario and has me very hesitant to take her off the property.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> It seems like an awful lot to manage during a ride with the potential for turning into a mess.
> 
> I don't think this is comparable to ponying another horse. Just the height difference between the horse and the dog means you'll be fighting all kinds of entanglement problems with the leash.


thats what i think mindlot...any ideas on how to start her training to stay right next to horse without rope/leash??


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> I keep my dog on a leash to walk her across the road, but then let her off.
> It's really hard to ride with a dog on a leash. I wouldn't recommend it. Even on a leash I wouldn't take your dog out with your horse unless he knows all the basic commands. If you have a friend with an older trail dog go out with them and their dog. That is how we taught our puppies to follow along on the trail.


how did you take there leash on and off before and after roads while riding?? did you dismount or teach them a trick ??


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can get your hands on an e collar, that would be better.

If she is dog or people agressive, or is very afraid of things you might encounter on the trails, no, don't do it. Her leash skills must be very good, and she has to be listeming to you as well.

Your horse has to be absolutely 100% good with ropes around its body, including the legs. If there is a chance your horse would panic with a rope, don't do it. dogs, especially puppies, can easily get distracted and run to chase the rabbit etc, in a split second your horse has a leash wrapped under it belly, or around its legs.

I occasionally use a leash for very specific situations(crossing a road, agressive dogs) but for the most part she is off leash, wearing an e collar, just incase she needs correction. When she is on a leash, she walks by my horses side, with a relitively short leash. My dog is not dog or people agressive and has a very good recall.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> I'll tell you my own experience with doing the above.... and why I would never do it again.
> 
> My puppy was doing well on the ground with commands, but like you I wasn't sure if she was ready to listen when I was up on a horse and wanted to be 100% sure. I tested to rope with and all around my horse, I practiced tossing the rope over his head/rump if the puppy decided to change sides and he wasn't fazed at all.
> 
> ...


never thought of the vibrate collar.../i should look into that...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> If you can get your hands on an e collar, that would be better.
> 
> If she is dog or people agressive, or is very afraid of things you might encounter on the trails, no, don't do it. Her leash skills must be very good, and she has to be listeming to you as well.
> 
> ...


not aggressive just unsure...she is still undergoing her socializing ...she is only 4.5 months so she has alot of learning to do.. but i like the collar idea...just dont know the effect that will have on a puppy...dont want to cause damage


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

kait18 said:


> never thought of the vibrate collar.../i should look into that...


I LOVE the vibrating collar. I didn't want to go with a shock collar as I didn't have a lot of experience at the time with them, and I know they can cause a LOT of damage if improperly introduced.

With the vibrating collar, it was more of a way to get her attention if she started to get distracted by a squirrel/etc. I did have to train her with it on the ground first so she knew what it meant. Now I don't have to use the collar at all. If we go weeks without a trail ride, I'll put it on just in case, but otherwise she does just fine and we cross busy-ish roads, cars, other dogs and hikers on occasion.

Training to 'heel' on a horse is very beneficial as well. My dog can walk beside or behind (for narrow trails) when asked, which gives her a 'job' to do if we pass another person, are on a road and a car is passing us, etc.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

The harness is a good idea. To get her trained off leash I'd just keep her off. Mine hardly know what a leash is. 

Since she's a border you already have a smart puppy! I "gasp" train mine. Start with something she knows is off limits, when she approaches it take a sharp breath in like a small gasp. She should back off and come to you. All of mine are started this way to get them listening to me. This way I never have to yell or talk to them. Then I follow it up with hand motions. Dropped hand which is natural means I'm comfortable and they can walk with me. Hand lifted at the wrist means listen to me, command coming. Bent arm with hand up means stop and stay. If they start to wander I take a sharp breath and they stop and look, most often they hit the ground! LOL! 

The only loud verbal commands I use is a deep "here" for come and the only time they are allowed to free roam is when I holler "rabbits!!!" then they get to run around and hunt and act silly!

Yesterday I was talking to my kid and pulled out her 100% spelling test, I gasped and said GOOD JOB! Well, when I gasped my three sleeping dogs jumped three feet in the air and came running from across the room! I have to be careful watching movies too because if I gasp at something they freak out and come running trying to protect me from the big bad tv! LOL!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kait18 said:


> any ideas on how to start her training to stay right next to horse without rope/leash??


None. I've never had a dog.

Do the parks you ride on required dogs be leashed?


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Can see lots of potential for trouble here. Will the dog always be on a leash or are you intending to eventually let it free? First thing I thought of was dog tangling up the horse's legs and getting you a free meeting with the ground! Let me add that I have taken my dog out on trails with my horse BUT my dog was extremely obedient. I didn't take her on a leash because she listened so well so that part is out of my experience. I have seen someone ride their horse with their Doberman on a leash but I have no idea how they trained it or how it worked out.

Next thing I thought was brought up by someone else here, other dogs approaching your dog and possibly causing a problem that way. And how about being on trail with other riders and having your dog unintentionally(however well trained and behaved) cause a problem for someone else's horse? I'm sure that this is not what you intend to happen but it is a possibility.

I've ridden with my dog years ago when the trails I rode were less used. I also went alone when I did this. There weren't very many other people, riders, dogs, etc. Would I do it again now? No. Where I go there are just too many things that could cause a problem. Do I want to go riding with someone who brings their dog along too, not really. I have enough trouble focusing on my own riding to have to watch out for someone else's dog.

I'm sure you'll consider all sides to this question, these are just my own thoughts on it so please take it as such and not as if I am condemning you for considering it because that is not my intention.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> The harness is a good idea. To get her trained off leash I'd just keep her off. Mine hardly know what a leash is.
> 
> Since she's a border you already have a smart puppy! I "gasp" train mine. Start with something she knows is off limits, when she approaches it take a sharp breath in like a small gasp. She should back off and come to you. All of mine are started this way to get them listening to me. This way I never have to yell or talk to them. Then I follow it up with hand motions. Dropped hand which is natural means I'm comfortable and they can walk with me. Hand lifted at the wrist means listen to me, command coming. Bent arm with hand up means stop and stay. If they start to wander I take a sharp breath and they stop and look, most often they hit the ground! LOL!
> 
> ...


 
haha flygap i guess i am already on the right track to this gasping training lol... i make any type of deep breath and she comes running lol 

i like the rabbits command lol..will have to work that into the program


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> None. I've never had a dog.
> 
> Do the parks you ride on required dogs be leashed?


techincally yes they need to be leashed, but rarely anyone has there dog leashed... and that alone scares me in keeping mine leashed...lol to many other people to cause problems lol


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mypets said:


> Can see lots of potential for trouble here. Will the dog always be on a leash or are you intending to eventually let it free? First thing I thought of was dog tangling up the horse's legs and getting you a free meeting with the ground! Let me add that I have taken my dog out on trails with my horse BUT my dog was extremely obedient. I didn't take her on a leash because she listened so well so that part is out of my experience. I have seen someone ride their horse with their Doberman on a leash but I have no idea how they trained it or how it worked out.
> 
> Next thing I thought was brought up by someone else here, other dogs approaching your dog and possibly causing a problem that way. And how about being on trail with other riders and having your dog unintentionally(however well trained and behaved) cause a problem for someone else's horse? I'm sure that this is not what you intend to happen but it is a possibility.
> 
> ...


haha mypets don't worry i am trying to get all pros and cons to this situtation... eventually she will be off leash while riding but that wont be until she is 100% trained. the leash i figured would be the training tool to link me to her for correction. however someone here mentioned vibrate collar which would help inthat manner. 

but other people and there dogs is my concern. my horse is fine with dogs until they get up in his face and try to bite him... he will retailate as he has more fight then flight instincts... so if any dogs came running at my puppy that means they are running towards my horse and once he sees that he will charge them without hestiation. which is another reason i dont want her on leash in the case she freaks and runs backwards more than likely my horse willpush to attack the animal coming at us.

but i am leaning to just continue training her on ground and riding around farm with puppy until i have her 100% . another thing you mentioned someone riding with a doberman on a leash... i bet the extra height of that dog helped so it wouldnt get tangled under horse as much lol... a beagle sized dog will be screwed hahaha


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

It's a bit much to cover here, but you might like to get in touch with some people who do field trials with horses (vs the strickly dog field trials). Of course you would be looking at just the training portion that involved training the horses and dogs working together and not the competition training that is mostly for the dogs.

Dogs and horse can do quite well together. The only problem I've had so far was years ago I had a Malamute that could be very agressive towards other dogs (he wanted to be the alpha male for ever canine alive). Holding him on a lead was difficult then. I over came it by teaching him to jump into the saddle with me so I could keep him there until we had passed any dogs we encountered. It was a bit much and my QH was the only one I could ride with him, since the other horses wouldn't deal with him jumping up into the saddle.
Other dogs I've had did well and would basically heel along side the horse as if we were taking a walk, but I kept them on a lead unless we were just riding around the farm.
And of course there's the potential problem that's already been mentioned for when other dogs are encountered and how they will act. You can't always just trot off, since they will often follow. Things are seldom easy.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

never thought of that its lbs not miles... i will look into that


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

I did this for the first time 2 days ago. I was going to a tradeday and my dog went with me. its about 3 miles on trails and 1 1/2 on hardtop, then a short dirt road. when we were close i put him on a leash because there are alot of dogs there. he done alright because he is so good on a leash when im on the ground but he wanted to walk alittle to close to my horse. and he had to switch sides because he always walks on my right side and he was on the left. he went behind her so it was no problem. If he would have went underneth her i would have just droped the rope. my horse doesnt care what ya do although she does hate dogs but she ushally wont be aggresive to other animals while i'm on her. doing that could be very dangerous though. get your dog very well leash trained first then do it from your horse and be sure shes comfortable that close to your horse. when we are on hard top he's ushally off the road but when a vehicle comes i make him get on the inside away from the car beside me and hold my hand down like i would if i had a leash, but there is no leash and he stays. oh and my horse will neck rein so its easy with one hand, the dog is also 8 months old.
Can someone tell me more about the vibrating collar? i'v never heard of it before and sounds like it would be muuch help. My dog gets destracted alot and that would be a much easyer way to get his mind off other things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

shandasue said:


> I did this for the first time 2 days ago. I was going to a tradeday and my dog went with me. its about 3 miles on trails and 1 1/2 on hardtop, then a short dirt road. when we were close i put him on a leash because there are alot of dogs there. he done alright because he is so good on a leash when im on the ground but he wanted to walk alittle to close to my horse. and he had to switch sides because he always walks on my right side and he was on the left. he went behind her so it was no problem. If he would have went underneth her i would have just droped the rope. my horse doesnt care what ya do although she does hate dogs but she ushally wont be aggresive to other animals while i'm on her. doing that could be very dangerous though. get your dog very well leash trained first then do it from your horse and be sure shes comfortable that close to your horse. when we are on hard top he's ushally off the road but when a vehicle comes i make him get on the inside away from the car beside me and hold my hand down like i would if i had a leash, but there is no leash and he stays. oh and my horse will neck rein so its easy with one hand, the dog is also 8 months old.
> Can someone tell me more about the vibrating collar? i'v never heard of it before and sounds like it would be muuch help. My dog gets destracted alot and that would be a much easyer way to get his mind off other things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd be careful about dropping the lead too.. it might turn okay 90% of the time, but I've also seen a dog stepped on when the horse stepped on the lead and the dog got trapped.

For vibrating collars, I recommend Dogtra or Tritronics (Tritonics is a little more expensive though). Don't buy a cheap brand as it won't be worth it in the long run (battery life, range, consistency and overall length of life). Vibration Collars from Dogtra. are some of there's new, expensive but worth it.

Mine is an electric/vibrating but I just use the vibrating option. The collar is completely waterproof, which is good because my dog likes to go swim in the creek, and the remote is mostly waterproof (for rain). I bought mine used for $75 and I have not regretted it, it's been a life saver.


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

For some reason this darn thing won't let me quote right now, but Wow, It's lbs. not miles, having a Malamute jump on your horse is amazing! What a picture I have in my mind of you, your horse and this dog all there together!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If your horse isn't used to having dogs right under their feet, I would not suggest doing this. I did use this method when my dog was a puppy; however, the horse I used was a foxhunter and always paid attention to where the dog was. There are too many risks involved. 

What I suggest doing is start turning your horse out with your dog attached to a leash walking along side of you. This way, the dog and horse get used being close together before you are on the horse.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> If your horse isn't used to having dogs right under their feet, I would not suggest doing this. I did use this method when my dog was a puppy; however, the horse I used was a foxhunter and always paid attention to where the dog was. There are too many risks involved.
> 
> What I suggest doing is start turning your horse out with your dog attached to a leash walking along side of you. This way, the dog and horse get used being close together before you are on the horse.


they are very comfortable with eachother...the puppy runs around his feet while he is eating and in the field and the 3 times i have taken puppy out on the small rides around the neighboring farms my horse will pay attention to where she is ...accouple of time i thought she was a gonner but my horse walked around her and made sure not to step on her...
so i guess thats a plus...


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

mypets said:


> For some reason this darn thing won't let me quote right now, but Wow, It's lbs. not miles, having a Malamute jump on your horse is amazing! What a picture I have in my mind of you, your horse and this dog all there together!


It was the only way I could afford to take him with me when riding. Otherwise he'd be forcing any dog that came out to "submit". He was 115+ lbs of "I'm the Alpha dog", but he was great with people and other animals.
Those who saw it liked to have him do it again (and again sometimes). My white Malamute jumping into the saddle on my white QH mare. She was the real angel and would stop and stand for him to leap onto the saddle. When he first was learning to do it he about knocked me out of the saddle couple of times. Not really the most comfortable situation either. He was so large he would be squeezed in between my abdomen and the pommel. I couldn't stand it for more than about 0.1 of a mile. It's not something I'd recommend with such a large dog. Today I'd have just secured him at home.
Tried to teach our TW to let him do it, but that was not a pretty sight. I gave up. Figured the one horse was enough. But the TW was the most comfortable riding horse we had, so it would have been nice. Just couldn't let the dog come unless I was riding my QH.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, that's crazy. I've seen people ride with a puppy, but a big ol' malamute -no way.
Kait-I don't have any tricks. Sorry. I dismount every time I let the dog on and off the leash. My dogs obey basic commands and the horses are used to dogs.
My dogs were for the most part raised around horses, and have a healthy respect for them and their feet. It would have be something pretty terrifying for them to go under the horse. I also don't ride on high traffic trails with the dog. 
I like the idea of the vibrating collar. I'll have to get one of those.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot of quail hunters around here say that they exercise their dogs from horseback using a roading harness. 

Roading Harness

I wouldn't try this from my horse if you said you would shoot me otherwise. The shooting death might be less painful than the certain death that "psycho princess arab" would kill me with.

I often take my dog with me off leash. I have had dogs in the past that stayed perfectly with the horse. That is awesome because they warn you of "spooks" in the road before you get to them. The dog that I have now is not so great with it. She gets distracted, wanders into the woods, and then remembers how much she loves me; she charges wildly out of the bushes and scares the devil out of my horse. Since she doesn't stay right with me, I can't take her unless it is on our property and far away from the highway.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Vibration Collars from Dogtra.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my dog stays right with me, but my barn owners great pyrenees goes romping ahead, finds a pond or stream to submerge herself in up to her eye balls, then, when the horses are parrallel, she leaps out! thankfully I have become the master of sitting the spook, and she has earned herself the title of swamp monster


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Some friends I ride with always have several rescue dogs. It always seems like they are afraid to cross the rivers. All the horses, riders and the other menagerie of dogs gte across. But we always have one that somebody has to go back, catch and carry across in their saddle or if bigger, Throw them in the river and make them swim.

I'm grateful my friends bring their collection of dogs. That run all around and under foot and my horses have become very accustomed to dog being nearby.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to take my Rottweiler trail riding with me all the time - never used a leash on him while I was in the saddle. IMO, that's just asking for disaster.

I took him through about five levels of formal obedience training (including getting the CGC and ATTS certificates) and practiced the same basic obedience commands (heel, sit, down, stay, come) while I rode in an enclosed area before taking him "out" with me. 

He was a really, really awesome trail dog - my horse seemed to enjoy the company, too, since we often rode out alone. 

It helps that Rotties are working dogs, and one of the jobs they were bred to do was driving, and he LOVED his "job." Even when we ran into other trail users, wildlife, other dogs, etc. he never left my horse's side unless I actually told him to. On one occasion, I knew there was a loose dog ahead so I had my boy "sit" and "stay" out of sight while I rode on ahead, chased the loose dog back to its house, and then went back and collected my own dog (about 100 feet away) before continuing on.

The biggest thing with taking ANY dog out in public is to be mindful and courteous of other people. Not everyone likes dogs, not every horse does either. 

It is your job, and your responsibility, to properly train and socialize your dog. As much as I like dogs, I don't like it when people (hikers, or other horse-people) bring unruly dogs with them and just let them run free. In fact, if someone's loose dog does run up to my horse and starts circling, tryin to nip at his legs, etc. I will politely ask the dog's owner if they would come and collect the dog - or, if they'd prefer, my horse would kick the dog back to them. That usually gets the point across.

If your dog does not have a reliable "recall," it's not ready to be off-leash in a public area.

(this applies to children, too :lol


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Completely agree with Jolly Badger on all points. 

I have a nearly-two-year-old crossbred sighthound. Her initial reaction to anything running away from her is to chase it, and running is her great love. For all of her life, we've been planning a distance-ride through South America, and from December to March of this year we were in Chile making initial preparations. For Delta, this was her first sustained period of being around horses and we really went back to obedience 101, teaching correct behaviour around livestock (chickens are fascinating, you know?), teaching that 'here' still means the same thing even when the command is given from the back of a horse, etc. etc. 
We worked on her 'side' command for when we're on public roads, on her 'wait' command to stop her getting too far up ahead, and her 'no' command for forestalling her chasing tendencies or stopping her crossing someone's boundary line. 
However, we've got an issue with feral or semi-feral dogs, and guard dogs. Chile is the land of stray and free-running canines, and Delta has had to learn to deal with these animals too - her initial reaction with all dogs is 'PLAY!' but she's had to learn to ignore that reaction because many of these dogs have simply had the play trained out of them. They guard or they chase. Since we're mounted on two horses and leading two others, we can't always be there to get Delta out of problems so we need her to be able to make her own decisions, including a threat if necessary. I have ridden down a chasing dog on occasion because quite simply a number of chasing dogs starts having a pack mentality and when the target is a littler dog, the odds are very unbalanced. We are noticing that with time and repeated commands, Delta is starting to walk closer and closer to the horses' legs when we pass roaming dogs - this seems to put the potential chaser off a bit. It also helps that she's got the sighthound turn of speed and so she can outrun most dogs.
However, we're still working on all of this (she's still an adolescent, after all) and the time that she thought that chasing a herd of geese towards the horses was a good idea is still etched in my memory...


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

I used to take my Rottweiler trail riding with me all the time - never used a leash on him while I was in the saddle. IMO, that's just asking for disaster.
I took him through about five levels of formal obedience training (including getting the CGC and ATTS certificates) and practiced the same basic obedience commands (heel, sit, down, stay, come) while I rode in an enclosed area before taking him "out" with me. 
He was a really, really awesome trail dog - my horse seemed to enjoy the company, too, since we often rode out alone. 




Wow, that was one awesome Rottie! Good job!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I am going on a trail ride next weekend, that specifically says "no dogs"! I guess something had happened last year at this ride with a dog, so they are saying no more. 
I've seen others that say dogs must be on leash at all times, even when riding. 
If i were riding with others, i would just leave mine at home, easier that way, just in case something happens


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

I think using a leash is a horrible idea...that's just an accident waiting to happen. You have to know your dog. If you think they may run off, then it's probably best not to take them. I bring my Golden and Rott (but not at the same time)- they are very good about staying right with me and keeping out of my horse's path. My Jack Russell, however, stays home for rides because he likes to chase things and has a bit of a complex. If you can walk your dog successfully without a leash and they listen to you, it's probably safe to bring them riding.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Our dog comes with us on trail rides and isn't leashed. He's sort of a velcro dog. Black and tan, heeler and corgi. 95% of the time he stays right behind the last horse. He doesn't chase deer, rabbits, squirrels unless he actually stumbles upon them. Most of the time they are long gone before he gets there. He comes like a champ. 100% reliable. The only problem we have is when we meet hikers he will circle out 50 feet around them. He's a rescue and after 4 years he is STILL wary of strangers. We have a ton of deer at home and I have called him off a deer chase. He was very badly abused before we got him and has an embedded collar scar. I can't take any credit for his training - He can't seem to learn anything other than come and sit and those he already knew. He LOVES trail rides and walks (he goes off leash) and he stays with us like glue. I think he's actually scared we'll leave him! LOL


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

we always have our dog with us in the barn nd around the horses, and he comes in the ring with us and stuff, so Bruin, our dog was used to just going round the ring with horses and following them. So then we just rod aruond the yeard and Bruin would follow, so we eventually tried goingnout in a public place along the bay in NS and he stayed with us. Mind you we would call his name every ooften so his attention was still on us, and he was so well behaved that he now just stays with the horses and us wherever we go!


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

HagonNag said:


> Our dog comes with us on trail rides and isn't leashed. He's sort of a velcro dog. Black and tan, heeler and corgi. 95% of the time he stays right behind the last horse. He doesn't chase deer, rabbits, squirrels unless he actually stumbles upon them. Most of the time they are long gone before he gets there. He comes like a champ. 100% reliable.


I envy people like you. We have had several dogs over the years (have 3 now) and were never able to get a recall I was completely confident with. We have done agility, obedience and all kinds of activities/classes. Our dogs are very well trained, but we could never get that 100% recall.

Right now, we have a lab who is 100% most of the time... until he sees a bird, car, person, other dog... you name it.(Not to mention the possibility of a female in heat, where I think ANY recall would breakdown). Our corgi mix is worse - she picks up a scent and will disappear for hours. Our third dog (mutt) is probably 90%, but is also very protective so I wouldn't trust her loose with strangers approaching. The lab or mutt I would take trail riding only if I was on a secluded trail without the chance of running into people or being near a roadway.

Some years back I visited Vancouver, BC. This is a very dog-friendly city. I was amazed at how many people were walking through the busy city with unleashed dogs. The dogs were not distracted by any of the hustle and bustle - they just followed at their owners side as if they were the only two lifeforms around. Again, I envy people who can train their dogs like this.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Tazmanian Devil, You missed the last part of my post. I *didn't* train this dog. He came to us so beaten down, sick and disspirited, that he's been a joy to watch blossom. The first time I threw a stick for him, he cowered shaking and threw up. It took 6 months before the guys next door could touch him. It was a year before his tail and ears were routinely erect. I truly think he stays with us because we were the first people to be kind to him. (We got him at 2 yrs of age, heartworm positive, beaten, with an embedded collar scar. He had been a cruelty rescue and was going to be euthed at the local pound.) We ride a lot with Bill (IrideHorses) and he can tell you what a great dog he is. WE were just lucky that the dog I took pity on turned out to be a fantastic, gentle dog.
He has NO mean, he just submits...it's like he thinks whatever you hand out to him he must deserve. He was either that way to begin with, or someone completely destroyed him. I would like to have 10 minutes with his previous owners.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I can vouch for him. I've never seen a more perfect dog for the trail. He usually rides behind the last rider in our group, never tries to pick up another set of riders - in fact he avoids others like the plague and most don't even know that there is a dog traveling with us.

He has tiny legs and because he likes to go off trail sometimes, he puts on more mileage then the horses do but is always ready for more.

I have my name on the list in case they ever have to give him up.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

My dog knows horse trail etiquette and has Obedience I and II, AKC Good Canine Citizenship and Public Access training. She is excellent on the trails. If I ride into a hectic area (roads, dogs, etc.) she comes up in the saddle with me for all of our safety. This is the same dog who rides shotgun on my motorcycle with a safety harness. Training and exposure I would do BEFORE you put her on the trail with a horse(s). I trained her on trail etiquette using my mountain bike. Much safer.


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> My dog knows horse trail etiquette and has Obedience I and II, AKC Good Canine Citizenship and Public Access training. She is excellent on the trails. If I ride into a hectic area (roads, dogs, etc.) she comes up in the saddle with me for all of our safety. This is the same dog who rides shotgun on my motorcycle with a safety harness. Training and exposure I would do BEFORE you put her on the trail with a horse(s). I trained her on trail etiquette using my mountain bike. Much safer.


I agree with this!! The only reason our dog didn't go through was because he lives on the dairy farm with us so he is around the cows and horses all the time. And he knows to stay with them. But as far as anyone else I would definately recommend what SpiritLifter recommended!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I honestly do not think it is a good idea. A lot of things could go wrong. What if the dog gets kicked? Or, worse yet, what if the horse bolts? You can't very well drag your dog along by the neck, and he can't keep up. I would wait until he is better trained, and you do not need a leash.


----------



## kkmurals (May 20, 2013)

*Trail riding with dog*

I rode with my Malamute on a leash attached to my horse for several years and never had a problem. We used the 25' retractable leash, so there was never any excess to get tangled. My horse was also very used to feeling the leash behind his rear, along his legs, and across his chest. I always turned my horse in a circle whenever it looked like we might possibly get tangled, and we simply 'unwound' ourselves. 
Safety feature! Attach the leash handle to the saddle with a Velcro strap just in case
you need a quick release! I never needed to, but it is definitely a wise thing to do. 
Now I am wondering how to take a small dog with me. I need to figure out a way to let him ride on the horse with me when he gets tired. There is no room for him in front of me. Large Chihuahua mix, too big for a saddle bag


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

kkmurals said:


> Now I am wondering how to take a small dog with me. I need to figure out a way to let him ride on the horse with me when he gets tired. There is no room for him in front of me. Large Chihuahua mix, too big for a saddle bag


Something like one of those baby-carrying slings? Though I've seen a lot of fairly small dogs who could easily keep up with their bigger relatives.

FWIW, was out this weekend with 7 dogs between 3 humans/horses (none of them mine). 3 were recent (within a month or so) rescue dogs on their first or second rides, 2 of them half-grown pups. Everybody did just fine. I think I was the only one that was at all stressed...


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I have seen many dogs on trail rides, and none were on leashes. They ust follow the trail ride.*


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I do not like dogs on trail rides at all. Unless the dog is extremely obedient. I've been out riding before and have had a dog attack my horse and I got seriously hurt. It's just made me wary seeing dogs that I don't know any where near me when I'm on a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread, but I have ponied my dogs from my horse successfully. I used to board somewhere with a lot of back roads to ride, and I would bring the dog along for exercise too, ponying alongside my horse with a horse lead rope. Of course, the dog has to be 100% obedient, calm, and not fearful. The horse has to be experienced at ponying other horses reliably and good with dogs running next to them and near their legs. My horse had foxhunted and trail rides with dogs off leash a lot, so she was fine. 

Now I use an e collar (Dogtra with 1 mile range) and ride with my dog off leash. I do carry an extra leadrope in case I have to put a real leash on the dog at any point and pony. My current young heeler knows how to safely ride the horse too, if needed. (seriously- he can even jump up there himself, sits in front of the rider quietly, even on steep/technical terrain. I don't trust my horse 100% but hubby's ranch bred paint is so calm and does perfectly with the canine rider)


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

New here, but wanted to comment on this topic. Locally, we have lost sections of privately owned trails due to dogs. Apparently a dog ran into a yard and started a fight with a landowners dog, so the land owner decided to no longer lease the land to the trail system.

While I have seen very well behaved dogs on rides, my honest opinion is this is horse time and dogs don't need to be there. They can go on their own walks at appropriate places or dog parks - it's a commitment we make when we have dogs, so we make time for all our animals to have their time.

There are a lot of horses who dislike dogs and will hurt/kill them. Mine wasn't one of those until a JRT jumped up and bit her nose when she was trying to be friendly. She's better now, but there for a long while, I was afraid she would seriously hurt one.

We as riders really need to start thinking outside of "ourselves" and realize when we are in public areas, it's not just about "me and my horse" or me and my group. Same with littering, drinking and noise level on trails. I can remember a huge group of riders who even packed in a "boom box" with all their beer and food and aside from blaring music when I really wanted to listen to the river I was riding beside left every bit of trash on the trail in a state park.

There's also the safety issue for our dogs. I just don't believe in bomb proof horses (even though most would say mine is) or 100% trustworthy/trained dogs. I had a dog that stayed at my side like glue and wouldn't go in a road without being on leash - she was killed by a car. It just isn't worth it to me. I get crap from a trainer I know about always having my dogs leashed when they're not in the fenced yard, but I'd rather a live leashed dog then dead free one, and you can't predict a dog's reaction to all stimuli. Well especially since I have Beagles - they aren't hunters, but that instinct is there.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Dixiesmom said:


> While I have seen very well behaved dogs on rides, my honest opinion is this is horse time and dogs don't need to be there. They can go on their own walks at appropriate places or dog parks...


Dog parks?

It's apparent that we live in considerably different environments. Hereabouts, it's rare for us to even see another human when we're out riding.

As for the dogs, a normal-sized dog is unlikely to get sufficient exercise on a leash. Maybe if you are actively training for a marathon, but even then I doubt it. My older, bone-lazy dog is perfectly happy doing 10 mile mountain bike rides with me. The younger, more active one is constantly running up & down the mountainsides 'cause we're too slow for him.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree with Dixie. Dogs in public places need to be controlled. I hate being at a trail riding place and some dog comes snooping around my trailer or horses. Even when you go to places that say dogs need to be on leash some people think they doesn't mean their dogs. I have been known to yell out, Who's dog is this? Hoping to find the owner so I can remind them that the dog is supposed to be on a leash or report the owner to the camp ranger. I can be riding along on a remote trail and here comes someone around the corner with a couple of loose dogs. The noise they make going through the brush could spook some horses. Yeah I know wild animals make noise in the woods to but they are going away from you not coming closer. I have dogs and I keep them on a leash or at home. Sorry if I sound radical but it is a sore topic with me because so many people think they can just ignore rules because they want to let their dogs get a little exercise or join the family or go along on the ride.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

G8tdh0rse said:


> Sorry if I sound radical but it is a sore topic with me because so many people think they can just ignore rules...


What rules? As I said, different environments. There aren't any rules about dogs on trails hereabouts. It would be fairly unusual to meet anyone else out on any of the trails we ride, let alone people with horses. Odds are pretty good that anyone hiking or biking will have their dogs with them, too. It's just part of what you expect, just as it's perfectly possible to run across bears or mountain lions when we're out riding.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't stand a rude dog in a public area. I find that rude dogs come from owners who do not understand etiquette. It is rude to let your dog run up to other people and horses, sniffing around someone elses truck and trailer. 
Many moons ago I in the bay area riding colts and take people on rides on the beach. It was an everyday occurrence to have someones dog run up and bark at the horses or even try to bite while the owner stood by laughing thinking it was "cute".
I have the upmost respect for someone who has taken the time to train their dogs and expect them to be respectful. I have no issues riding with dogs as I have dogs of my own that I ride with and one of them is a working dog for helping me gather cattle.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I liked having a dog on the trail here at home, We have forest land behind us (when it dries out so the trails aren't like clay ski slopes). But it's not full of hikers, bikers and other riders either. I always felt safe with Ruby dog. If my horse got goofy and wanted to turn, all I had to do was watch the dog. No alert = no problem and the big fat liar horse had to continue on. We have bear and couger in the area. I considered that dog my early warning system. I miss not having a trail dog.
But out on public trails I think there can be a problem for all the reasons probably mentioned. Our horse and dog might be fine but there are others who could have a problem. Best they say home or in camp.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

Most state parks around here have signs saying dogs on 6 foot leash or no dogs. That's what I wish everyone would respect - follow the rules of where you are - PERIOD. Don't care if your dog is perfect - if it says on leash, have it on leash, if it says no dogs, then no dogs no exceptions.

If you're in a group, you have to take every person and horse into consideration and respect them. Group rides are probably not the best situations for dogs unless it is your family or a specific barn group where all the riders and horses are used to your dog. And again, the rules of where you ride over ride that as well.

On your own land or areas where there are no K9 regulations you can do as you please, but if you should happen to run into others you must be sure your dog stays right beside you without approaching other riders, bicycles, joggers, etc. I often run into people who will move off to the side of the trail, call their dog to sit beside their horses and let everyone pass before proceeding - that's good trail manners.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

It is the bad dogs (bad owners) that ruins it for everyone else.

Yesterday my wonderful trail dog accompanied me on a busy trail (holiday weekend). No less than 4 passing groups made comments about how well behaved he is, and they were so impressed. I think that should be the norm. 

Whenever we pass another group, I move off the side of the trail and call my dog to sit stay on the far side of my horse. No problems. I do have the e-collar on, of course, so if for some reason he chose to be disobedient (though he never does), he would get a shock reminder. I consider that to be more than adequate restraint for a well trained dog with a mindful owner.

However, I have been harassed (almost attacked) by a loose pit bull when riding down the road. Scary! I can understand why some people don't like loose dogs on the trail. I wish they were all well trained and obedient, but of course, some aren't.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I might be the exception to the rules here because my dogs are medical dogs and they have to go with me everywhere. But I took a lot of extra time training them after I got them so it was safe to bring them around horses. They know to keep out of the way or at my sides when we're with other people/horses and to keep behind me so they don't startle other horses that might spook with such dogs on the trail. I've got a pit bull and an Irish wolfhound so they needed extensive training to not only do their job but be around horses without effecting them. If you're going to take a dog out on the trail I think they should all of through medical obedience training. They're trained not to run off, to ignore everything, and keep you safe at all costs. I take mine out everywhere and they're never on the leash. But then again it's illegal for someone to tell me I can't be there with my dogs unless it's trespassing for me to be there.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

You both seem to be dog owners I wouldn't mind passing.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally, I'd simply walk the dog and ride the horse at separate times.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

dog owners are like parents. No dog owner or parent ever thinks Theirs is the problem.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> Personally, I'd simply walk the dog and ride the horse at separate times.


Sure, and when you figure out how to put - oh, say 30 hours - in a day, some of us might have the time to do that.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess I am the lucky one. My horse and dog are best pals. I take my dog on most rides and I never have to worry about her she doesn't want to leave Jackson's side, in fact she has to ride in the trailer with him. If she isnt with us he is constantly looking over his shoulder for her, and if I come out of the house with my ****** and saddlebags and don't take her, she mopes for days.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I cringe any time I see dogs when I go on a group trail ride or see them on the public trails. There are almost always problems. And the more an owner claims how well behaved their dog is and is never a problem - typically the more problems arise. I just don't understand the need to bring dogs along. If you are on your own private lands riding by yourself? Sure - go ahead and do whatever you want. But when it involves other people and other horses - leave the dogs home for their safety and others.

There has only been one dog that I would trust on a trail ride and he was and older boy and seemed perfectly trained. He was with a 4-team hitch and typically just hung out on the wagon but even when he wasn't, he either stuck with his owner or stayed out of the way. A rare well-trained dog. But those owners also never felt the need to take him on a trail ride - only went out if he was on the wagon.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

May have something to do with where you live. Around here, it's more usual to have dogs along than not - and I'm not thinking just the people I ride with, but riders I meet when I'm out hiking or biking.

I think there's another good reason to take your dogs riding, at least occasionally. That's to get your horse used to dogs, because you are almost certainly going to meet non-riders with dogs from time to time. Far better, I think, to have your horse think "Oh, just another dog" than to spook at the strange creature.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Cat said:


> . I just don't understand the need to bring dogs along.


 The sheer joy of spending time outdoors with my 2 best pals is all the reason I need. I also trained my dog to lead my horse, it is a great parlor trick that brings joy to others. The automatic need to discount dogs as riding partners is something I don't understand. To automatically assume that a dog is a problem, well, to me, that shows short sightedness in others. I have been on trail rides with as few as me, my pony, and my dog. As well as trail rides with upwards of 50 people. Never once have I gotten a complaint about my dog. In fact quite the opposite, I have had many, many compliments regarding her behavior on the trail, as well as people asking me the secret to her well mannered behavior. I was just lucky I guess, I got a young horse and a puppy and raised them together.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

> I have been on trail rides with as few as me, my pony, and my dog.


You know, I went on a trail ride / conditioning ride "alone" a couple weeks ago ... just me, my horse, ponying my hubby's horse (he was at work), and my dog. It was really fun, very relaxing, and I enjoyed spending quality time with my 'furry family' out on the trails. Good times. I love having my dog with me on the trails. Plus, it makes me feel that much safer riding alone in remote areas.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> The sheer joy of spending time outdoors with my 2 best pals is all the reason I need. I also trained my dog to lead my horse, it is a great parlor trick that brings joy to others. The automatic need to discount dogs as riding partners is something I don't understand. To automatically assume that a dog is a problem, well, to me, that shows short sightedness in others. I have been on trail rides with as few as me, my pony, and my dog. As well as trail rides with upwards of 50 people. Never once have I gotten a complaint about my dog. In fact quite the opposite, I have had many, many compliments regarding her behavior on the trail, as well as people asking me the secret to her well mannered behavior. I was just lucky I guess, I got a young horse and a puppy and raised them together.


Maybe I'd have a better view if the dogs brought along on trail rides around here were well behaved, but most of the time they are not. Little to no recall trained in them and even had one kicked and injured when it went snapping at a horse's feet. I don't think its short sighted on my part not to want to deal with that when I am out on the trail, but rather a short coming of the dog owners that bring dogs out on the trails before they are really trained for it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I didn't read through the whole thing but I'll tell you what worked for me. 

We trained my rottie with an e-collar. When he was 100% with it (he would re-call off chasing and rabbit! Or you could throw his favorite toy and you could tell him to sit, come or down in the middle of him chasing it) we started taking him on trail leash-less. If we came across people we would tell him to leave them or he really didn't want to bother with them anyways. To cross roads he would jump up on my sisters leg, the horse was cool with it, and we would just throw a lead on him. He was the BEST trail dog EVER!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I think someone already said this but I think taking a pup along with a well-trained trail dog is a great way to train a pup. We take our dogs with us but we ride in areas where there is no one else.

I would worry about other dogs, horses and people because THEY don't know how to behave. 

We have a pup about the same age (5 mo) as you, OP and he does very well but I would not take him in a place where there are other dogs that could chase, bite or distract him. He only goes with our "veteran" trail dogs as yet so he learns all the right ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

The issue of "dogs in camp" does bug me when someone lets their dog run loose to "visit" everyone. . .and it ends up peeing on other people's campsites, getting into their food, or just visiting people who don't really want to be visited by a strange, slobbering, wet, smelly dog that has manure-breath and rolled in some kind of dead animal on trail earlier that day.

Even if you bring your dogs to camp but not on trail, it's up to you to make sure they are not a nuisance to other campers. I've been on a number of trips where people brought their dogs and just tethered them to the trailer while they rode. What they didn't realize was that, from the time they rode out of camp until the time they returned, those dogs barked. At everything. At nothing. They just barked.

Then again. . .I don't really like feral children in campgrounds, either.:lol: That's a whole other issue, though.

Don't misunderstand me - I LOVE dogs. I really miss having one of my own. My old Rottie was a fantastic trail dog because I took the time to train him and socialize him BEFORE just going out on trail and hoping he "behaved" himself.

If you choose to bring your dog with you, you HAVE to accept responsibility for it and you HAVE to remember that not everyone is a dog person. Not every horse/equine you meet on trail likes dogs, either.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL Jolly Badger...we must be twins! I was going to post a thread here just about word for word to yours. This is something that is soooo annoying.
We take a small dog with us to camp. He is either on his long leash, on our lap or in the camper. I resent dogs running into our camp for all the reasons you stated, plus it is not safe for our little guy who is a bit territorial about "his stuff." People seem to think the leash rule does not apply to them. When we are riding he is in the camper and quiet (we have asked). He would set up a howl if someone rattled the camper door, but that's his job. I also resent walking past sites and having dogs charge out at us.
If people are going to take dogs they need to be respectful of others and stick to the rules. I also agree with you about the children thing. Dogs will do dog stuff and kids will do kid stuff, but most other campers are not interested in sharing the experience in their personal campsite.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I remember being at a campsite where somebody was letting their large dog run loose. He did a dinner plate sized turd right at the door of my camper. I almost stepped in it. I like dogs, but I don't particularly like dog turds. Imagine how people that don't like dogs would feel.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Celeste said:


> I like dogs, but I don't particularly like dog turds. Imagine how people that don't like dogs would feel.


To be fair, I can imagine the same argument coming from people that don't like horses.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't often find horse-dislikers in a horse camp...nor do most horses go around pooping right outside a camper door as they usually somehow contained in a camp. Hopefully, anyway. : )


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I was thinking more of horses pooping on the trails, and the (fortunately few) hikers and bikers who object.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thankfully the trails around here have some that are hikers-only so that tends to be a non-issue. Not to mention a pile of horse poo on a trail that is known to be open to horse riders is comparing apples to oranges when compared to dog poo right in your campsite - especially if there is a leash requirement.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Horse poo is just green grass and water. Dog poo is dead rotting meat. Much smellier.


----------

